# Motorola TK30 anyone got one?



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi all im thinking of getting the above bluettoth kit has anyone had any experience of one please


----------



## Scott Harris (Nov 20, 2007)

Have not got one but I have fitted a few and the end users are all very happy - had one unit fail with a faulty black box - are you thinking of getting it fitted or fitting it yourself ?


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

getting it fitted bud


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Bought one today for 70 quid from Halfrauds, reviews seem good.

Will be fitting this week, looks simple enough - using this guide for mine (same process)

http://www.astraownersnetwork.co.uk...install-a-Parrot-Bluetooth-Kit-(with-Pictures


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Fitted it this afternoon took just over an hour - great piece of kit!


----------

